# circular needle mittens



## coolnana (Aug 25, 2011)

I am looking for a pattern to make mittens using 2 circular needles. I would like different sizes. All the patterns I find say to use same yarn but different size needles. I want to send mittens to grandchildren of various sizes and don't have a model to try them on. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thannks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

coolnana said:


> I am looking for a pattern to make mittens using 2 circular needles. I would like different sizes. All the patterns I find say to use same yarn but different size needles. I want to send mittens to grandchildren of various sizes and don't have a model to try them on. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thannks.


Hi Coolnana, I have found this pattern how-to for you. Shows you how to take any pattern knit in the round and convert it into one for two circular needles to knit in the round. Hope it helps you out as you can then just adapt any sock pattern, mitten pattern, hat pattern, etc. and do them on two circular needles.  It is just a matter of distributing the stitches on two needles rather than on dpns, and this sort of makes a "back and a front side" of your pattern.
http://www.ehow.com/how_5128661_knit-two-circular-needles.html


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## coolnana (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, I checkd out the web site and it is helpful. I will attempt to make a pair.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

coolnana said:


> Thanks, I checkd out the web site and it is helpful. I will attempt to make a pair.


I find that once I know how to convert something, it is so easy to carry on with it. It opens the door to a whole new world of patterns!! Good luck with your knitting journey. How long have you been knitting? and what are your favorite things to knit?

I was taught by my Mom when I was ten. I started out knitting a pair of socks (from my Mom's pattern in her head) on dpns.
I am now 50 yrs old and still love my sock knitting!


----------



## coolnana (Aug 25, 2011)

I knitted a little when I was young, before high school. My grandmother taught me but I did not keep it up. I am now retired so started up again. I have made hats for newborns and some with The Ships Project to send to GIs. I am working on making socks and think I have that down. haven't made much else, still a little shy not wanting to try something new that I may not be able to finish.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Like me, I dont want to start "big" projects because I may not finish them. This year I am going to learn how to knit mittens. I am going to do the Elizabeth Zimmermann's 36 Stitch Mittens. You knit a tube with a cuff on it, and steek out 7 stitches where the thumb will go. You will pick up seven stitches on the outside of the thumb and 6 stitches on the inside of the thumb, pick up one stitch extra from each end and knit the thumb with these 15 stitches.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> coolnana said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I checkd out the web site and it is helpful. I will attempt to make a pair.
> ...


Thanks for that website--it will be great now that I know how to use the magic loop!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Topsy, you are quite welcome! Isnt this site such a fountain of information? Blessings to you and prayers too! You are in the hurricane Irene's influence arent you? Just heard that the Gov. Generals have declared states of emergency in several of the eastern coastal states. Evacuation orders issued too.

I would expect that following the reverse thinking of this website, one could also convert circular knitting needles to dpns for knitting in the round. Lots of markers to be placed to keep track of where one is in the pattern!!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Topsy, you are quite welcome! Isnt this site such a fountain of information? Blessings to you and prayers too! You are in the hurricane Irene's influence arent you? Just heard that the Gov. Generals have declared states of emergency in several of the eastern coastal states. Evacuation orders issued too.
> 
> I would expect that following the reverse thinking of this website, one could also convert circular knitting needles to dpns for knitting in the round. Lots of markers to be placed to keep track of where one is in the pattern!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Topsy, I am knitting two at a time using dpns. I have two sets the same size and I am knitting them at the same time. Do one cuff, then the other cuff. Do one leg, then the other leg. I am now at turn the first heel.... First time I am doing both at the same time. I think that I went this way as the last pair of socks ended up in two different sizes. I choose the wrong size needles for the second pair and as I was away from home, the second sock got knitted too small! haha, my knitting mind still needs a pen and paper!! :thumbup:


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Topsy, I am knitting two at a time using dpns. I have two sets the same size and I am knitting them at the same time. Do one cuff, then the other cuff. Do one leg, then the other leg. I am now at turn the first heel.... First time I am doing both at the same time. I think that I went this way as the last pair of socks ended up in two different sizes. I choose the wrong size needles for the second pair and as I was away from home, the second sock got knitted too small! haha, my knitting mind still needs a pen and paper!! :thumbup:


Sounds like something I'd do--knit the second sock with the wrong size needles. Now I know I'll try your idea of two socks at the same time on dpns. Great solution to the second sock syndrome problem. Thanks, 5mmdpns!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes us knitters just have to come up with something that works for us!! haha...just make sure you have two balls of sock yarn for this two at a time thing!!


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sometimes us knitters just have to come up with something that works for us!! haha...just make sure you have two balls of sock yarn for this two at a time thing!!


Thanks for the reminder. That could be a problem for me too! This past winter my husband made me a wonderful wooden swift. Now if I just remember to use it.


----------

